# My Rat Lets Me Pet Her! (Video)



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yay! My rats now trust me enough to let me pet them.

Before I took this video I was petting her and she started to boggle, unfortuantely I couldn't get it on tape, but I did tape a little clip afterwards.

The weird, annoying noise is my stupid camera trying to focus.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k-i6I7LKH54


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awwwww thats soooooo cute.... she was soooooooooo close to boggling..lol..
Pretty boobars.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

if i may suggest a name i would suggest sweety but there are many site on the web for naming rats


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sweety sounds like a good name. But lately I've been thinking of the name "Baby", because she is so soft and gentle.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats adorable


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

umm baby thats not a bad name i kinda like it it


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, that's soo sweet. :]
i have a rat named Baby..and she really acts like one! xD


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the name Baby too. Maybe you could name her ANGEL BABY


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

angel sounds a little awkward but im not hating


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

AustinXAPMX3 said:


> So cute!


definetely


----------

